# Historicle corvette (1977) how to obtain spainish matriculation?



## eclipse55 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, 
I have bought a 1977 Chevrolet Corvette in the States, i know the hassle of re registering it here in Spain but have been told i can get historicle plates once i become resident, does anyone have any information on this.
I am unsure whether to import to UK & put on UK plates first, park it up for 6 months then import it or get it registered in my name in the States & do the same?
I know, so long as the vehicle has been registered to me for over 6 months i can get out of the importation costs, BUT i know the homologation is crazy money ( 1500to 2000 euros, total ripoff when an e.u. car is around 100) what is the differance they only copy the basic dimensions/weight & details like tyre sizes etc.. 
I have been told with historicle plates you dont have exhaust emissions tests + the car being over 25 Y.O. an ITV only every three years & cheap insurance ( with a mileage restriction).
I am uncertain whether to import the car first then apply for residency or go the the other way round ( get residency before i import) Any information would be much appreciated. I forgot to add i am a british citizen NOT American.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You may want to talk Keith Nicol who is very "up" on these matters. ([email protected])
He is also on the committee of the classic car club so I am sure will be excited to hear of your car.


----------



## eclipse55 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Steve,
I tried the seadogz address but cant seem to find a way of contacting him, does he have a website or an e-mail address? i see that he is located in Torrevieja.
many thanks again


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

eclipse55 said:


> Thanks Steve,
> I tried the seadogz address but cant seem to find a way of contacting him, does he have a website or an e-mail address? i see that he is located in Torrevieja.
> many thanks again


[email protected] IS his email. 

Spanish Weddings - Photo & Video Services with a smile


----------



## eclipse55 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Corvette matriculacion*

HI Steve,
Well i sent Keith an e-mail but no reply as yet? maybe he is away or busy, if you do have contact with him, please ask him to reply or maybe reply on this site as it may be useful to other users.Many thanks again.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Strange he is normally very good - I'll chase him now. 
Cheers 
Steve


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, 

Keith got back to me immediately

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Steve,

I sent him an email and it bounced back to me. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
He's re-sending


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

eclipse55 said:


> Hi,
> I have bought a 1977 Chevrolet Corvette in the States, i know the hassle of re registering it here in Spain but have been told i can get historicle plates once i become resident, does anyone have any information on this.
> I am unsure whether to import to UK & put on UK plates first, park it up for 6 months then import it or get it registered in my name in the States & do the same?
> I know, so long as the vehicle has been registered to me for over 6 months i can get out of the importation costs, BUT i know the homologation is crazy money ( 1500to 2000 euros, total ripoff when an e.u. car is around 100) what is the differance they only copy the basic dimensions/weight & details like tyre sizes etc..
> ...


I brought in a 1970 Chevelle SS 396. The import duty was nil and I had only owned it 3 months prior to importing.....I signed an agreement if I sold it within a year I would have to pay import duties though so they knew I was not importing to sell and make a profit. All in was 890 euros including the homologation, and the historic plates did allow me to bypass the emissions test but they did test for decibels to assure it was not too loud. It was off the ship and on the road for under 1000 euros. I hired a service to do all of the paperwork prior to shipping so it went quickly and easily as I did not have to go wait in any lines or have any delays after it arrived. I could have save 125 euros by doing it myself but they found the papers to sign to delay the import duties so they actually saved me money.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Rolling Stone said:


> ... It was off the ship and on the road for under 1000 euros. I hired a service to do all of the paperwork prior to shipping so it went quickly and easily as I did not have to go wait in any lines or have any delays after it arrived. ...


Quick off topic question - how did the shipping process from the states go? I've got a tiny apartment here, so I wouldn't even be able to fill a shipping container. Was it an expensive process?


----------



## Rolling Stone (Mar 29, 2010)

halydia said:


> Quick off topic question - how did the shipping process from the states go? I've got a tiny apartment here, so I wouldn't even be able to fill a shipping container. Was it an expensive process?


The company paid but it was 1140 usd to ship direct from Houston to Algeciras Spain. It is actually cheaper now as my friend just paid under 900usd for the same routing/company shipping a 1967 Mustang.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Not bad at all. Thanks for the help!


----------

